# Uber Tax Withholding????



## uberlyftnewbie (Jan 18, 2019)

So I went online two days ago to download my tax summary and today Uber witheld 24% for taxes, when I called Uber they told me there is no way to refund the taxes withheld (which I drove my butt off for) and they said they started doing it because the IRS notified them my name or social doesn't match, they told me to go onto the uber partner site/banking tab and update my information, everything is correct, name, address, SSN and "Individual Sole Proprietor with SSN" is checked. Been driving for uber for 10 months, I guess I'll go to the greenlight hub and see if they can fix it but I'm about to say the hell with Uber..., and Lyft for that matter. I think a higher power is telling me to move on dude..., these people do not respect you one bit.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated or as Uber would say "thank you very much, come again.."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberlyftnewbie said:


> So I went online two days ago to download my tax summary and today Uber witheld 24% for taxes, when I called Uber they told me there is no way to refund the taxes withheld (which I drove my butt off for) and they said they started doing it because the IRS notified them my name or social doesn't match, they told me to go onto the uber partner site/banking tab and update my information, everything is correct, name, address, SSN and "Individual Sole Proprietor with SSN" is checked. Been driving for uber for 10 months, I guess I'll go to the greenlight hub and see if they can fix it but I'm about to say the hell with Uber..., and Lyft for that matter. I think a higher power is telling me to move on dude..., these people do not respect you one bit.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated or as Uber would say "thank you very much, come again.."


California?

That's about the appropriate amount to withhold.

Name and SS don't match? What the heck does that have to do with withholding.. probably just 100% BS because whoever your talking to in Pakistan or wherever has no clue what is going on.

But if your in California uber is required to do tax withholding now, so...

Enjoy the pay cut, but come next January you can file your taxes and get a refund (probobly will)

Enjoy your status as an _employee_...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> But if your in California uber is required to do tax withholding now, so...


Says who? That would only be possible if we filled out a W4 and state withholding forms. In the mail? :confusion:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Says who? That would only be possible if we filled out a W4 and state withholding forms. In the mail? :confusion:


Says the state of California, they have been fighting uber on this issue for years. They had to write a law trying to force uber into compliance.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They had to write a law trying to force uber into compliance


AB5? It does nothing of the sort, fyi. We weren't magically converted to employees. We are not paid from the payroll dept....yet....and no withholding forms have been issued. So, really, not a thing. Had first DD of the year, no wh.


----------



## uberlyftnewbie (Jan 18, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> California?
> 
> That's about the appropriate amount to withhold.
> 
> ...


Nope, Florida..., guess it's Lyft from now on because they do not withhold anything. Going to hub tomorrow, at least I can speak to an American, last time I went there talked to some young lady who was dead inside, eyes glazed over, no hint of emotion, just a body, you could just tell she didn't give a damn about her job or my issue. Every day I have to drive a little further, a little longer and make a little less money and now this...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberlyftnewbie said:


> Nope, Florida..., guess it's Lyft from now on because they do not withhold anything. Going to hub tomorrow, at least I can speak to an American, last time I went there talked to some young lady who was dead inside, eyes glazed over, no hint of emotion, just a body, you could just tell she didn't give a damn about her job or my issue. Every day I have to drive a little further, a little longer and make a little less money and now this...


Wait?

They are withholding 25% of your income in Florida?


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

uberlyftnewbie said:


> .... Every day I have to drive a little further, a little longer and make a little less money and now this...


For what period of time have they been withholding 24%? Is this just recently or for a longer period of time?


----------



## zephyr43 (Apr 13, 2019)

Gosh. Wonder if they are withholding taxes for all independent contractors?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Do you have a nick name listed on your app?

I do and once a year around this time I have to change it then change it back so the IRS can match me to my name or something


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

It's an IRS thing. I've seen it before. If your name and social dont match they will force this withholding. In theory you should have been contacted by Uber when the error was discovered. In the similar cases I'm aware of, there was simply a typo on the social. Easy to fix. Make sure Uber has the correct number. You'll also want to contact the IRS.


----------



## Lively13 (Nov 13, 2016)

Did you ever get this resolved? It’s happened to a friend... we both work in the same state and county and yet I don’t have anything withheld so it cannot be a California thing as it would be happening to everyone I would think. And we would have bee. Notified in some way. He did just start again after a long period of being offline.

Anyone have any more info on this matter?


----------

